# wireless network configuraton help...

## MorphiusFaydal

right, ive pretty much got my wireless network card working.. and now i need some configuration help...

im using gentoo 1.4, and i need to know what i should put into which network configuration files to access a DHCP wireless network.

the gateway to the internet is a wireless router at 192.168.0.1

this network is encrpyted. it is using 128 bit encryption, key number 1, and for the ease of getting help, lets just assume that the key is 'gentoo'

802.11b+ network.. 22mbps, infrastructure not adhoc

in windoze, my network config says the assoiated SSID is 'laughter'

i have the Wireless Tools installed

er.. if theres any more info you need.. i will provide..

thanx..

chris

----------

## cayenne

I'm a bit newbie...just got a wireless working in gentoo, but, using static ip's internally to my network.

I think you might want to go look in /etc/conf.d/net

I see in there where there are commented out dhcp references to eth0...so, I'm guessing that trying them out and renameing to wlan0, or whatever you are using might work...

The main files I worked with on mine were the one listed above, /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf, /etc/conf.d/wlancfg-< your SSID here>

and in /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 (copied from net.eth0)

HTH a little...

cayenne

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

cayenne.. yeah that helps... a little..

wouldnt my card be eth0?  i turned ot the motherboard-onboard ehternet adapter in my bios...

i wnat to know how to set up the encryption, and whether i need to comment out anything else, and if i need to uncomment anything.. i already uncommented both of the DHCP lines, and now i want to know if i need to change them...

yeah..

chris

----------

## plate

```
/usr/sbin/iwconfig ethN essid NAME key [1] s:XXXXX key [2] s:XXXXX key [3] s:XXXXX key [4] s:XXXXX
```

is the syntax if you're using the Wireless Tools (delete the excess keys if you don't have more than one). I've inserted that and several other iwconfig instructions you probably don't need after line 55 in my /etc/init.d/net.eth1 script (for lack of better ideas where to put it  :Razz: ), and have the corresponding DHCP instruction in /etc/conf.d/net just like you. You'd have to make sure you've only got one NIC configured for DHCP or leave the net.ethN scripts out of your runlevel, unless you want confusion and/or 60 second timeouts on inactive devices during bootup.

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

thanx plate...

```
/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth0 essid NAME key [1] s:gentoo
```

would that be right?

but what do i put into the 'essid' and 'name' slots??

and is that for 126 bit encryption?

and in the net script that has the commented DHCP things, should i change the lines at all? other than uncomment them?

yeah...

is there anything else at all that i should change?

chris[/code][/quote]

----------

## plate

Well, why don't you just try it out and see what happens... You can't really break things, you know.  :Cool: 

Replace "essid NAME" with "essid any" or just leave it out if you don't know the name of your network. Uncomment the line for your interface in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
iface_ethN="dhcp"
```

Whether it's 64, 128 or 256 bit encryption depends on the length of the key you assign...

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

right...

i did what you said...

i cant tell if it works or not...

i have one of the infamous dlink dwl-520+ wireless network cards...

yeah..

i got a friend who has linux to get the drivers from the acx100.sf.net CVS site..  he bzipped 'em and sent them my way via AIM..

i have downloaded them and made them...

and heres the errors i get:

```
root@deadbeat acx100 # insmod src/acx100_pci.o firmware_dir=firmware

src/acx100_pci.o: init_module: no such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

   You may find more information in syslog or the output for dmesg.

root@deadbeat acx100 # modprobe src/acx100_pci.o firmware_dir=firmware

modprobe: Can't locate module src/acx100_pci

root@deadbeat acx100 #
```

yeah...

any help would be appreciated...

thanx..

chris

----------

## Koalawalawala

If you've put the module in the correct spot, see if you can adjust anything:

```

root# modinfo module_name

```

When I began to use various FireWire drives on my PowerBook, I had to mess with the loading parameter of the firewire modules (sbp2 was hell).

-Koala

----------

